# Rear Speakers For A 94 P/u ?



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

im not sure what size fits. i have a 94 standard cab and i would like to put some speakers in the rear opposite the sides of my seat. there is a metal vent which is removable and im guessing on a more loaded version it would be a speaker housing. any advice??


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

I know that the '97's only came with 2 speakers in the doors, I am assuming that it is the same for the '94 (standard cab). You would be better served to get a compenent system for the doors (or kick panels, if they make them) and a nice sub for behind the seat and not worry about the rear speakers.


----------

